# الاسماء العلمية والتجارية للمواد الكيميائية (المذيبات )



## mohannd (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا اعلامي باسماء العلمية والتجارية للمواد الكيميائية وخصوصا المذيبات مثل التنر والكحول والنفط و.........


----------



## باسم عزام (9 أبريل 2006)

السلا م عليكم:
التنر: هو مزيج من الكحولات والاسترات.
الكحول: هو الكحول الايتيلي واسمه العلمي Ethanol
النفط: هو احدى القطفات النفطية الناتجة عن عملية تكرير النفط واسمه العلمي White Spirit


----------



## باسم عزام (9 أبريل 2006)

ملاحظة: يضاف النفط الخفيف الى تركيبة التنر أيضا"


----------



## رجب 9 (10 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو منكم اعطائنا كيفية تصنيع مادة الثنر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باسم عزام (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم:
التنر هو مزيج فيزيائي للمواد السابقة الذكر ويمكن أن تدخل بنسب متماثلة من التركيبة التالية:
نفتا خفيفة
كحول ايزوبروبيلي
استر خلات الايتيل


----------



## رجب 9 (15 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم : شكرا" على هذه المعلومة ياأخ باسم عزام
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## على نصر (15 أبريل 2006)

*تصحيح*

كلمة النفط مأخوذة عن كلمة مركب من التكرير وهو naphtha


----------



## baraqw2003 (17 أبريل 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد44 (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ----- ارجو المسا عدة في معرفة شيء عن التترا امونيا فورمات ولكم الشكر


----------

